# White Marble Stained and needs Cleaned



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok Guys and Gals,

First, let me say that I am posting this for a friend that does not have a PC so please accept my direct lack of knowledge on this issue.

Second, I was not quite sure what forum to post this so I thought I would start here and if wrong I am sure that someone will point me in the right direction.

A little Background. My friend is a painting contractor by trade but does get involved with other things as we all do from time to time. He has a customer that installed some White Marble around his pool area about 2 years ago. At the time the mason installed the marble it was not sealed with anything (as it maybe should have). The Marble has developed a Black Stain of some sorts that is being asked that it be cleaned. So far a pressure washer has be used with no success.

The thinking is to try some chemical (ie acid) to clean the Marble but at this time would like some additional input before doing so. This brings the reason for this post. 

Anybody here had any experience with Marble and how to clean stains that really works???

My plan is to print out any and all response to the above and give them to the painter for his edification so he can make a logical decision.

Thanks in advance to all that respond, an please if this is the wrong forum please let me know. 

I could have placed it under Masonry, Power Washing, Cleaning, or General Off Topic or maybe others.

Thanks again.

Les


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't know about marble but I know dealing with white grout and white brick ,acid can leave a greenish yellow residue if not done right.I would say use TSP or perhaps the stain can be bleached.Unfortunatly if it was never sealed the stain is probably into the marble and there for good.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

We've used products from Aqua Mix before with good results, in particular their poultice.

http://www.aquamix.com/for_professionals/products/pg_detail.asp?pdid=32515&pgid=9833

Have your friend contact them and get their recommendations. They have several types of cleaners depending on the stain. The poultice will not harm the marble, so we like to start with it.

We are not in the stone business. We have done some cleaning and restoration on exterior marble pieces in our area due to a lack of skilled professionals. Our experience is limited. Others on the forums may have more experience.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the input. I am going to send this question over to another forum to see what the response might be.

Again thanks,

Les


----------



## JIM CARROLL (May 29, 2006)

stay away from acidic cleaners with marble, i would suggest calling a qualified pressure cleaning contractor that could identify the stains. check out prosoco.com they make cleaners for anything just about everything.


----------

